# Slovak: wipe your feet



## monalisa!

Hi,
What do you say to a guest in Slovak when he visits you on a wet day?
_"wipe you feet  on the doormat!_" _uterajte/ očistìte si* topànky*_  or utrite si *nohy*?


----------



## Azori

monalisa! said:


> Hi,
> What do you say to a guest in Slovak when he visits you on a wet day?
> _"wipe you feet  on the doormat!_" _uterajte__ *utrite* / očist*i*te si* topánky *_ or utrite si *nohy*?


Utrite / Utri si topánky na rohožke!


----------



## vianie

My ancestors mostly just told me *ošúchaj sa!* or asked me *ošúchal si sa*? But, this is NOT the standard Slovak.


----------



## monalisa!

Thanks, vianie, Azori!

I found those translations in the_ Korpus
_http://korpus.sk:8091/manatee.ks/do_query?query=wipe+your+feet&in_corpus=1
but I suppose that_ očistiť _means "to polish" your shoes.

I like your translation, vianie, I hope it is acceptable by others!


----------



## Azori

Could you provide us with more information, like the number of people spoken to, the level of formality etc.? Without it we can't give you a correct translation.

_Očistiť_ means just "to clean", not necessarily "to polish". I wouldn't use it in spoken language, though. I'd prefer other verbs - _utrieť, otrieť_ etc., especially with the word _rohožka_ (doormat).

vianie's translation would be acceptable only among friends / people who are familiar with it. I wouldn't understand it as "Wipe your shoes!".


----------



## Hrdlodus

vianie said:


> My ancestors mostly just told me *ošúchaj sa!* or asked me *ošúchal si sa*? But, this is NOT the standard Slovak.


Je to obdoba českého "opucuj si boty"?

Jinak může postačit: "Použijte rohožku, prosím." [czech]


----------



## Azori

Hrdlodus said:


> Jinak může postačit: "Použijte rohožku, prosím." [czech]


In Slovak it would be: Použite rohožku, prosím. = Use the doormat, please.


----------



## Azori

Hrdlodus said:


> Je to obdoba českého "opucuj si boty"?


V slovenčine by sa dalo povedať "opucuj si topánky" (alebo aj "vypucuj si topánky"), lenže sloveso _opucovať_ - ako aj _pucovať, vypucovať_ a ďalšie odvodeniny - sú v slovenčine len subštandardné - čiže nepatria do spisovného jazyka.


----------



## monalisa!

Po zemi stoja kaluže oleja . Ľudia vchádzajú , celí vyjavení , potrebujú auto . Utrite si nohy ! Neopierajte sa o ten voz , zašpiníte ho !People are wandering in , bewildered , needing a car . *Wipe your feet* . Do n't lean on that car , it 's dirty .

 
I have seen that everybody has excluded  _"utrite si nohy"
But I suppose it should be at least* above *substandard if it is officially printed in a Slovak book_


----------



## Azori

monalisa! said:


> I have seen that everybody has excluded _"utrite si nohy"__
> But I suppose it should be at least* above *substandard if it is officially printed in a Slovak book_


It's ok and correct to say "utrite si nohy" but the word _nohy_ means "legs" or "feet", not "shoes".


----------



## vianie

Hrdlodus said:


> Je to obdoba českého "opucuj si boty"?



   Yes, my granny says "opucuj si topane" as well. Evident connection with the German "putzen".


----------



## francisgranada

Pre mňa z uvedených variantov "utri/utrite si nohy" je asi najprirodzenejšie alebo najbežnejšie v danom kontexte. "Opucuj si topánky" vnímam skôr ako utrieť celé topánky (aj z vrchu), lebo sú špinavé ... (hovorím z vlastnej praxe )


----------



## Azori

francisgranada said:


> Pre mňa z uvedených variantov "utri/utrite si nohy" je asi najprirodzenejšie alebo najbežnejšie v danom kontexte.


Podľa mňa sa tu viac hodí použiť slovo _topánky_. Netvrdím, že _nohy_ sa nedá použiť, ale zvyčajne sa otierajú topánky o rohožku, nie nohy (doslova ).





> "Opucuj si topánky" vnímam skôr ako utrieť celé topánky (aj z vrchu), lebo sú špinavé ... (hovorím z vlastnej praxe )


Ja si pri "opucuj si topánky" tiež predstavím niečo také - ako poriadne vyčistiť topánky, napr. aj s krémom na topánky ap.


----------

